# 2001 Factory CD player



## baze (May 19, 2005)

I bought a 2001 factory cd/ cassette player (not bose) for my pathfinder to replace my 97 factory cd only player, my question is the new has 1 more plug, not sure what it is for. Everything powers up, just no audio.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## B-rent (Dec 7, 2003)

I had the same problem when I installed an aftermarket deck on my Pathfinder. Make sure you hook up the remote wire so that the internal amp powers up then you should have audio.


----------

